# 2012 Theme: Dias de los Muertos



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Very cool theme! I collect DoD stuff but haven't done a theme party with it yet. Don't know if you have a World Market close to you but they have some DoD decor for this year. Also, don't know if you live in a house but I did a DoD grave in the yard a couple years ago that turned out well. Of course, you could add more flowers, candles, and dress up the skull more to look like a sugar skull but I didn't have time to do anything more elaborate.







[/IMG];







[/IMG]


----------



## mrock12079 (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow, Jules, that grave is awesome! I'm having the party at a hall, but maybe I can rig something out front.
I will def check out the international food markets too, I hadn't thought of that.
Thanks!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Heres one of my pinterest pages....feel free to take a peek, hope you find something that helps...BTW, love the save the dates 

http://pinterest.com/dawnrb/halloween-day-of-the-dead/


----------



## Gerardina (Sep 17, 2009)

Cool idea! what about an altar?

https://www.google.com.mx/search?q=...tYGQCw&sqi=2&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=639


----------



## Gorillafoot (Sep 10, 2012)

I like the save the date. Those graves are cool.
Altar and candles is a must I think maybe some traditional foods like the breads and skull candy, they sell those molds.
My girlfriend and I did a DoD theme last year although more just the costumes than the entire party...I have way too much haunted house decor to completely change gears.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Just yesterday I saw a ton of pins about a Dias De Los Muertos theme! Okay, I tracked it down... I don't know this person personally but they pin cool Halloween stuff so I follow her (she is probably from HF, actually, so Dawn, if you're reading this, super kudos for your cool board!)

http://pinterest.com/dawnrb/halloween-day-of-the-dead/


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Hahaha...of course we'd all be HF members...who else pins Halloween stuff on a daily basis (my other followers have to think Im STRANGE,LOL) And thank you so much for your compliment....you are so sweet


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Pumpkinpie - of course I see that you posted the same link to your board AFTER I posted a reply! LOL sorry for being duplicitous - I didn't even check because I was so excited to be able to help!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

No prob...to be honest I got a little giddy that someone complimented my boards,LOL


----------



## Gorillafoot (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow, great DoD ideas on that Pintrest link, I should have joined last year!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Its one of my favorites, eerie and beautiful all at the same time...we went as sugar skulls last year but we didnt do a theme last year for our party ..












BTW you and your girlfriend looked awesome!!!!


----------



## HallowsEve31 (Jul 20, 2007)

PumpkinPie, you have the best pinterest board I have ever seen! I just sat and looked at your boards for about an hour! Thank you for putting me in the Halloween spirit.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Awww thanks HallowsEve31 you all have me blushing


----------



## chiklette (Jun 25, 2012)

I was just about to post this!


----------

